# Hiawatha



## UP4000series (Apr 19, 2013)

Does anybody know where I could find a Fox Valley Hiawatha set, I have looked everywhere and can't find one.


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

The original run of sets was sold out almost immediately.....about your only hope is watch ebay. There is a new run of stuff coming out this year, but it's new car numbers, new loco numbers, ect. and you'd have to make the set up yourself from the individual pieces.


----------



## UP4000series (Apr 19, 2013)

I have been watching eBay and have only found a HO set. I'm not too concerned with car numbers. Could you give me more info on this years run, if know anything more, or tell me where I could find more info.


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

Here's a pretty good place to order and a list of cars and locos with prices , http://blwnscale.com/fvm-hiawatha.htm BLW doesn't charge till the items ship if you use a credit card to pay. I place a lot of pre-orders there.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

aww they don't have the cool observation car in that set!


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

Guess you mean the skytop? It didn't show up for about 15 more years. There was another version of the '35 observation car that had fins on the rear in between. I keep hoping for the skytop and the superdome.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

they did the one with all the windows in the back in HO and i've seen it in N just never got my hands on one. got surprised while i was chasing steam during the Quad cities rail days event and got video of it without knowing it was there!

I'll PM ya the video


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

HO has the whole '52 Hiawatha (the train that introduced the dome and skytop observation) but noone has done the N scale version or even anything close.......Rapido did some coaches and sleepers, but that's all, and they aren't correct anyway. FVM has done some baggage and coaches that are correct in that paint scheme. ConCor has done some sets in at least 3 paint schemes plus heavyweights, but just used generic cars, none of which are correct. Because the Milwaukee Road built so many of their own cars, noone wants to make them in N because they only work for Milwaukee.....you can't really repaint the cars for other railroads.......so they just repaint the other railroads cars for Milwaukee.


----------



## UP4000series (Apr 19, 2013)

I have already emailed that link you posted MLRdave and they don't have anything.


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

You say you emailed the link........as in you wrote and asked if they had the cars/sets? The new stuff is running late, and noone I know of has the older run sets (which also arrived late).....you can still find an occasional "extra" coach or the express cars, but no sets. The new run is being sold as singles vs sets for the first run. You can preorder the new stuff on the site I listed.....Sorry if you thought they actually HAD the new stuff.


----------

